# [Boot] Partition racine monté en readonly [solved]

## nost4r

Bonsoir

Suite à un crash de disque dur, j'ai du refaire une installation sur un nouveau disque dur.

Système de base d'installé mais quand je boot j'ai un message 

```
using mount -t auto -o ro
```

Et en effet je ne peux rien écrire ni modifier sur mon système.

Je peux accéder au mode rw en faisant mount -o remount /dev/sda3 ou un truc comme ca je ne me rappelle plus.

Mais à chaque démarrage je dois faire ça...

Mon fstab 

```

/dev/sda2              none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1 

```

En effet, mon /boot est dans /

Ah oui,je ne crois pas qu'il y'ait de rapport mais j'ai aussi un (none) à la place de mon hostname malgré qu'il soit bien configuré dans le fichier.

Comment y remédier, merci.Last edited by nost4r on Fri Jun 24, 2011 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jcTux

Il y a un souci avec le dernier stage3.

Il faut faire quelques manips pour pouvoir booter. Regarde ici.

----------

## nost4r

edit : récapitulatif :

Donc lors de l'installation , je n'ai pas supprimé le /dev/null qu'il y'avait mais j'ai fait 

```

cp -dpRL /dev/ {/dev/{null,console} /mnt/gentoo/dev 
```

Et j'ai aussi fait :

```
 cd /etc/runlevels/sysinit

ln -s /etc/init.d/udev udev
```

Mais après ca quand je boot j'ai ma partition monté en read only.

Voila

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité stp, du genre : [install/boot] Partition racine montée en readonly

Pour ce qui est de ton problème, quel kernel et configuration kernel utilises-tu ? Tu n'aurais pas joué avec les options SELinux par hasard ?

----------

## jcTux

D'après ce que j'ai compris, il faut réaliser les étapes suivantes:

1) Monter la partition root avec ton media d'installation.

2) 

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/dev

rm null
```

3) Créer ce qui manque

```
mknod --mode=600 console c 5 1

mknod --mode=666 null c 1 3

mknod --mode=666 zero c 1 5
```

4) Faire en sorte que udev puisse se lancer au démarrage. 

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/etc/runlevels/sysinit

ln -s /etc/init.d/udev udev
```

Reboote sur la nouvelle install.

Avec ça tu devrais être en mesure de booter. Je l'ai testé sur une nouvelle installation et cela a correctement marché.

Sinon, ton problème est ailleurs.

----------

## guilc

Attention jcTux, ce n'est pas ça le problème ! Le système boote bien, il ne manque rien dans le /dev initial, le kernel arrive à attacher la console initiale.

Le problème est totalement indépendant, le système est juste en RO mais fonctionnel. Et là j'avoue que je n'ai pas d'idée pour le moment...

nost4r, pour info, donne nous la sortie de la commande "rc-update", qu'on voie bien quels sont les sripts dans quels runlevels.

----------

## jcTux

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Attention jcTux, ce n'est pas ça le problème ! Le système boote bien, il ne manque rien dans le /dev initial, le kernel arrive à attacher la console initiale.
> 
> Le problème est totalement indépendant, le système est juste en RO mais fonctionnel. Et là j'avoue que je n'ai pas d'idée pour le moment...
> 
> nost4r, pour info, donne nous la sortie de la commande "rc-update", qu'on voie bien quels sont les sripts dans quels runlevels.

 

Ok guilc.

Autant pour moi !

----------

## nost4r

Bon désolé mais j'ai abandonné, j'ai plutôt installé Funtoo, plus à jour ( grub2 , openrc depuis quelques années ).

Et je n'ai donc plus de problème, je suis sur un sytème fonctionnel a part le wifi ( intel centrino 1000 bgn ) pas beaucoup d'utilisateurs de cette carte et j'ai un problème du firmware , j'ai emergé iwl1000-ucode mais dans dmesg , je vois qu'il cherche le firmware v5 puis v4 et v3 qu'il trouve.

Bizarre, j'ai pourtant la dernière version, enfin sujet fermé sauf si quelqu'un qui utilise cette carte passe sur ce sujet ^^.

Merci quand même

----------

